# Over heads V Skull Crushes...



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have looked at the technics and photos and i cant see a clear difference why they would provide such different results or hit the muscle differently.

Could anyone clear that up quickly? 

Is the grip and and slight angle differences move the focus around the muscle?

Thank you


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i belive the slightist change in angle can affect the way it hits the tricep.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea... kind of like bicep, chest or any excercise really i guess.

They just seem very slightly different from photos i been looking at.

Wanting to add a couple changes into my routine


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

For triceps, I like to do a tri-set with EZ-Bar Skull-Crushers, EZ-Bar close-grip bench press and underhand pressdowns. I was told that I should, and have found success with, hitting the triceps from as many angles as possible.

I don't like doing dumbell overheads because I always feel that arm with the uppermost hand gets hit hardest and it just feels uneven. That's probably just me though. I had the same problem with dumbell pull-overs and switched to the EZ-Bar.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

when doing lying skull crushers i lower to my forhead, when doing them seated i lower behind the head just to hit them different ways. :beer:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah spot on. Yea i am going to mix up my routine a bit from next week and add some variations of this


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Overheads give the long head of the tricep the greatest stretch and IMO are the best tricep isolation movement.

Over heads and Parallel bar dips, perfect tricep training.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Overheads give the long head of the tricep the greatest stretch and IMO are the best tricep isolation movement.
> 
> Over heads and Parallel bar dips, perfect tricep training.


Parallel bar dips. I do these but they are way to easy.. can do sets and sets with high reps and a good deep dip..

I want to add weight but find it hard to hold between feet... Whats best way to load weight up?

Any equipment i can buy or advice?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Parallel bar dips. I do these but they are way to easy.. can do sets and sets with high reps and a good deep dip..
> 
> I want to add weight but find it hard to hold between feet... Whats best way to load weight up?
> 
> Any equipment i can buy or advice?


A belt, piece of chain, clip and away you go or buy a dipping belt.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

GSleigh said:


> Parallel bar dips. I do these but they are way to easy.. can do sets and sets with high reps and a good deep dip..
> 
> I want to add weight but find it hard to hold between feet... Whats best way to load weight up?
> 
> Any equipment i can buy or advice?


Up to 2 x 20kg plates I use a Judo belt, I find it keep the plates nice and tight, any more than that, and I need to use a dipping belt, they are only about £15, if your gym does not have one, well worth the investment as dips are king.






You can see how the Judo belt works in that video, not the best dips, I was trying something new, but you get the idea with the belt.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool. I will get a dipping belt then. Looking around the internet. Couple variations on this. Whats best recommended one and what company to trust?

Thanks guys for all help. Getting rep 

Gone for this one:

http://monstersupplements.com/store/product_detail.php?q=369/1/Maximuscle-Dipping-Belt---one.html&rewrite=1


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Up to 2 x 20kg plates I use a Judo belt, I find it keep the plates nice and tight, any more than that, and I need to use a dipping belt, they are only about £15, if your gym does not have one, well worth the investment as dips are king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nytol would u recomend me dropping close grip benches for dips??


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

agree with the big nytol- i do 3 sets of dips on chest day 20k 30k 40k for 8s and then 50k dbell pullovers, exellent for triceps and are strong point and big(ish) no pushdowns kickbacks etc etc etc

do the big exercises to pack on mass --then if want to cut up etc do that much later

try this session,it works


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lets hope it turns up soon then so i can start adding that weight up and blitzing em!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

BIG GRANT said:


> nytol would u recomend me dropping close grip benches for dips??


I like them both mate, years of training alone made me favor dips, and if I had to choose one I'd go for dips, but Close Grip (but not too close, shoulder width, going heavy), are excellent, infact I may add them in again,


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I like them both mate, years of training alone made me favor dips, and if I had to choose one I'd go for dips, but Close Grip (but not too close, shoulder width, going heavy), are excellent, infact I may add them in again,


I was reading about close grip dumbells on flat bench if you reall wanna blitz em...

Anyone tried this? Worth a shot?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

GSleigh said:


> I was reading about close grip dumbells on flat bench if you reall wanna blitz em...
> 
> Anyone tried this? Worth a shot?


The problem with this - I'd find anyway - is when trying to go heavy on a small group like the triceps, I like to feel the WHOLE contraction and really squeeze it - if you were doing this with D'bells, you're going to have to stabilize the buggers.

I like doing the CG bench in the smith personally, not everyones cuppa tea but works for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I would go with BB close grips, looking to get to normal bench press numbers, I think 180kg x 4 was my best weight, but have not done them for a very long time.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Fair play. I will add in barbell close grip for good measure with skull crushes. Sounds like 2 good ones to give triceps that extra lift.


----------



## Hulkster69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Overheads give the long head of the tricep the greatest stretch and IMO are the best tricep isolation movement.
> 
> Over heads and Parallel bar dips, perfect tricep training.


works well with me building size, fav excerise


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I would go with BB close grips, looking to get to normal bench press numbers, I think 180kg x 4 was my best weight, but have not done them for a very long time.


now thats fookin strong:thumb:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I would go with BB close grips, looking to get to normal bench press numbers, I think 180kg x 4 was my best weight, but have not done them for a very long time.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I would go with BB close grips, looking to get to normal bench press numbers, I think 180kg x 4 was my best weight, but have not done them for a very long time.


superb!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks 

I will add them back in and get a video up, about time James and I started doing it again, gives you a kick up the bum when you know it will be put online.


----------

